# Relocated to NJ



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I have officially relocated to Central Jersey. Hopefully I will have some reports to wake up the NJ board.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

*Congrats on the move!*

Hey KT,

Happy New Year!

I'd like to come up there and fish for tog with you some time. I'm gonna try dragging Fingers, Chump, Tuna and Okimavich with me too  . Let me know when you're planning your next trip. Maybe we can meet you out there. Hope the season is not over yet.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cool*

Glad to have ya KT.....


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

KT ... hopefully we'll see reports from you for NJ  

You've relocated in a good fishing area, from what I hear at least ... though my preference is south (MD & DE) I sure wouldn't mind having a shot at the very long striper season that central and north Jersey seems to have going for it


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

What's up KT!! Dang man, I was hoping you'd show me how to do it again at the Narrows this year. I'm assuming I have a place to stay if/when I visit . . . hyung


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome to Jersey!!! Hope to run into each other sometime..


----------



## giacommin (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey KT

Where you gonna be in CNJ? I spent the first 40 years of my life there and will be happy to share some good info with you.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Giacommin, I am in Franklin Park right off of Beekman Road, are you familiar with the area? I have been fishing only Belmar and once I ventured into Point Pleasant and observed more then fished at the Wall across from Alex's B&T.

I got Belmar down pretty well and most the time fish the Shark river Inlet for togs and keep my head up for anything breaking. Fished the beach in Belmar and was able to land a nice 37" striper last year. I here Sandy Hook and as far up North as Montauk has been producing well. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Are you familar with the river that runs parallel to 295?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Kt............*

Hope To See You Down The Narrows This Year And At My Casting Clinics Also, Keep In Touch 301-556-7811 Cdl


----------



## giacommin (Jan 25, 2007)

KT,

Not familiar with fishing the river you mentioned. I was born n raised in South Amboy. Came south in 1980. Fished from Raritan Bay to Barnegat Inlet. Since I left a lot of things have changed for the better. I get home 2 - 3 times a year and first thing in the van is the fishing gear. You are close to some really good spring and fall bay fishing and you should not over look it. If you have access to a yak I understand, from a cousin, that the Raritan in New Brunswick holds some nice stripers.

My wife and I are scheduled to visit our moms for Easter. There should be some early striper activity from the bay beaches by then. By the end of April the bay ought to be full of brute blues which can easily be taken from various locations. Got too much info to cover here. E-mail me at yahoo.

giacommin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*If ya*

Ever get down to south jersey hit me up.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*The River*

If the river you're referring to is the Delaware there are numerous fisheries there. The north end being more sweet water and the south being more salt water. There are two striper related sites that I visit with good reporting on the south end and the New Jersey Fisherman has a column on the Delaware.

Catch and Release Stripers in the south March - April.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Welcome to NJ !!!! LUUUUVVVV the taxes!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------

